# How to put in radio security code??



## Gris_Eos (Apr 17, 2007)

Picked up my EOS today. Can anyone help with how I can enter the radio code.
My manuals are in French - waiting for an English version - and I can't figure out how to enter the security code for the radio. I have the correct code. I have the MFD DVD Nav with Dynaudio. Dealer forgot to decode the radio & wanted 1 hr to do the job. Thought I could do it myself but can't understand the manual.








If anyones got the instructions or a scan of the manual pages be a great help.
Happy EDA's
Jim.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: How to put in radio security code?? (Gris_Eos)*

I can look later tonight (after 9:00 PST) Welcome to the forum by the way..


----------



## Gris_Eos (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: How to put in radio security code?? (mark_d_drake)*

Thanks Mark. I really appreciate your help.
The screen shows.
PIN Code
1234567890
Safe
Unit Locked.
Cheers,
Jim.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: How to put in radio security code?? (Gris_Eos)*

IS it a problem if I never even got a security code? My dealership sold me their first EOS and I don't think they really had all the right stuff in the owners manual when they handed it over to me.


----------



## Gris_Eos (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: How to put in radio security code?? (aflaedge)*

I understand it will be if you ever disconnect the battery. You will need the code then. On other cars they are sometimes marked on the rear of the unit. Don't know if VW do this.
I would insist your dealer gets you the code.
My code was on a card about the size of a business card.


_Modified by Gris_Eos at 7:41 AM 5-17-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to put in radio security code?? (Gris_Eos)*

Hi Jim:
Normally, the radio security code for each individual car can be found on the inside front cover of the owner manual booklet that describes the operation of that specific radio.
If you can't find the code there, the service advisor at your VW dealership can very easily retrieve the code from VW's central computer, just by typing in your VIN number. This is a 3 minute job. The actual process of entering the number is quite simple, it is intended to be a task that the owner can complete, it is certainly not a task that you need to have the dealer complete, and the idea of a dealer charging you 1 hour of labour to do this is entirely inappropriate.
If your present dealer is unwilling to provide you with the radio code (it is reasonable for them to ask for proof that you own the car, if there is any doubt about that), find another VW dealer and ask them to get the code from the central computer for you.
Michael


----------



## Gris_Eos (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: How to put in radio security code?? (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
I have the code. The dealer wasn't going to charge for doing the code. They just wanted me to wait an hour as I think they had disconnected the battery. When they demonstrated my EOS they had forgotten to enter the radio code and the car the roof didn't operate. So it went to the workshop to be rectified.
Don't know why but to fix the roof or computer, I guess they disconnected the battery - it is a French dealer!!.
I wanted to drive the car & needed to get to my office as well. So decided to do it myself. I didn't ask the dealer how to enter the code as thought it would be easy to understand in the manual.
Problem is I don't know the sequence of buttons to press etc to put in the code I have. The manual is in french and a translation makes no sense
Jim.


_Modified by Gris_Eos at 9:25 AM 5-17-2007_


----------



## Gris_Eos (Apr 17, 2007)

*Solved: How to put in radio security code?? (Gris_Eos)*

Thanks Mark & Michael.
Persistance sometimes pays off. Just turned on ignition then turned on radio. For the first time I got the message please enter code with the code area highlighted. Pressed a few buttons and found the righthand knob when pressed made the first position glow turned the knob and numbers went up & down. Press the knob again and enter next number etc etc.
I now have the radio working. Sound is awesome.








Now I find that the dealer hasn't put the nav DVD in the slot. No nav. I really love dealers. Another 40 mile drive tomorrow to get the disk. Oh well looking on the bright side it's another excuse to drive the EOS - not that I need one.
Jim. 


_Modified by Gris_Eos at 10:39 AM 5-17-2007_


----------

